# 2000 Ford Focus timeing belt



## Justinzoila (Oct 29, 2011)

Is the timing belt difficult to change on a 2000 ford focus?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Justinzoila said:


> Is the timing belt difficult to change on a 2000 ford focus?


It depends on the engine, whether or not the belt is broken, and what you consider "difficult."

Can you give us some more information?


----------

